# Viper 5902 Head/Tail Lights Stopped Flashing



## Apocalypse487 (Oct 21, 2010)

I got it installed a few days ago and i was trying to add the trunk release option according to the directions in the booklet. instead when i pressed the f button and then the lock button the lights stopped flashing. Does anyone know how to get them to flash again when i lock or unlock the car?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Apocalypse487 said:


> I got it installed a few days ago and i was trying to add the trunk release option according to the directions in the booklet. instead when i pressed the f button and then the lock button the lights stopped flashing. Does anyone know how to get them to flash again when i lock or unlock the car?


 Do the same thing.........again.


----------



## Apocalypse487 (Oct 21, 2010)

hahaha, that's the first thing i did. The lights only flash when the low beams aren't on. I figured that out later as I had to reprogram the stupid remote.

Thanks though.


----------

